# Big detail on rare colour Porsche



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

I have been looking forward to this detail for some time as i have always loved the colour of this Porsche 964 Targa. A client i knew from my days at the Porsche specialist and a Z user so for a 17 year old example she was in pretty good condition and i was expecting the detail be nice and straight forward.

The car was dropped off with the me the night before so down at my unit the day began. Here are a few of the car upon arrival.

I started having a quick look around the car as the rain was already on its way and the brakes had been recently painted but not very well so i chose to give the car the wheels off treatment even though it was not booked in for this.










I could see the wheel weights stickers had been left on and this really bugs me.










Door hinges and all other hinges needed some tlc.










Interior was not too bad just needing a general tidy up.










The car looking a little dull before the wash.










Pedal area was a little more dirty as you would expect.










luggage area just needed a good vac and the carpet refixing.










Luggage shuts showing the usual areas of dirt.










Engine needed a good wash though



















So first was to get the wheels off and make a start on the brake hub painting but first job was to paint the wheel nuts as they were looking a little sorry, best to do these first so they are plenty dry when they go back on.










Much better.










Calipers all masked and hubs repainted silver.










A lovely finish this time.










Then onto washing the wheels whilst the paint dries.
1st wash was with Non acidic wheel cleaner and various brushes.










Inside was going to need a bit more elbow grease.










And why do garages leave them on.










The aggresive clay had to be used on the insides as there was some severe cleaning required.










And now much better ready for a coat of jetseal.










Rear heat shield polished.










Wheel arch all blasted out and cleaned with APC.










Front arch before










And after.










Wheels back on and looking much brighter.



















And then came the rain yet again. It was bouncing.










Back to it and get the wheels torqued up.










Some general washing here under the rear spoiler where these Porsches always gather dirt.










Door shut after a good wash










And rear spoiler much better.










I then got all the fuel area cleaned and engine bay and finally the cars paint into the foam stage.










Just in time as the black clouds were coming yet again and i was already soaked.



















I then got the car inside and started the claying with Swissvax clay and to be fair quite a bit was coming off.










With all the car dried i set up the halogen lights and switched them on. OH MY GOD!










The swirls had quite shocked me as the car did not appear that bad.










Swirls, swirls everywhere.










Pretty bad.



















I took quite a lot of readings as i was expecting to hit this one quite hard and they were pretty good again.










I decided rather that go with Fast cut plus just to try a test area with 3m extra fine and a black pad. I got this result without any refining.



















Thats some 50/50










another 50/50










A quick 50/50 shot on the rear bumper.










Another 50/50 on the front wing.



















Before 









and after










The swirls shown here are using a simple single bulb which i use as a reference










And gone










The near side of the car shows lots of marring as well as swirls.




























And here with a single pass.










I took the car outside just to see the difference and under natural light just look at the colour.










Quite an improvement.










And now under the halogen lights.










And corrected.










I got most of the machine work done but realised this was going to clock up some hours as the refining work was yet to be carried out all with a blue pad and ultrafina.

Some detailing work around the rear badge.










Luggage area all sorted










It was then onto the interior and after a general clean with the interior cleaner and a scrub of the pedals it was onto the hide, firstly with Swissvax hide cleaner.










Using the Swissvax brush










A wipe down just shows how much dirt was coming from the hide on this new microfibre.










Then the final coat of Swissvax leather milk.










I then set about the seals on the car with Swissvax seal feed which is a fantastic product










Here is the seal before the treatment










And after










I also chose to use this on the targa roll over bar and it gave superb results.










Here is the interior all finished.










The hide is in lovely condition.










The engine bay is all dressed and all surrounds waxed.










The tyres are dressed with Pneu and the wheels given a coat of Swissvax Autobahn.










All glass was cleaned with Swissvax crystal and then onto the ever important coat of wax which was to be Best of show.










The detail had taken some 17 hours. But the results were very rewarding.




























I love this picture.



























































































Many thanks to you all for reading.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work, don't think i've ever seen one in that colour :thumb:

It was looking a bit sorry for itself when it arrived, looks stunning now though :argie:


----------



## beurling (Apr 13, 2009)

thats a stunning job..and i agree that colour on that year is a beautiful car...

i hope you dont mind me asking this....when it comes to detailing round badges and also smaller areas where the machine is unable to be used..what is the process for this???

this is always something that confuses me...i struggle with hard hand polishing due to poor wrists so am curious about technique


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic Write up Glyn.
Great attention to detail, with a finish to match.
Good show.
Gordon.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Glyn


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Lovely work on a lovely motor. Well done on the correction and some nice 50/50 shots there to show off the difference.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent end result, that paint was in a real sorry condition, well done


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing job Glyn on a really special coloured car :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

nice renovation job:thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

nice turnaround! impressive results, pretty rare color, never seen one like that !


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

great work !


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work mate 

Baz


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Superb detail and write up mate:thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top work mate, very nice job :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work mind that interior is pimpin' :lol:

View attachment 8777


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Loved the work in the rimms :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Tremendous detail Glyn, it looks fantastic.....you make it look so easy!!! :thumb:

Just love that colour too. :argie:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thats smashing!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

The color I believe is amethyst purple, the finish now looks superb!


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

IanG said:


> Nice work mind that interior is pimpin' :lol:
> 
> View attachment 8777


agreed i couldnt help but think to myself all it needs now is tigerskin seats and were pimpin'

i love it though and its a cracking colour


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great job, not an easy colour to work on as I know...


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

fantastic results


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## 8Daz8 (Oct 21, 2006)

Fantastic result. A guy I work with has a 964 Targa in that colour but its a Carrera 4 shame it'll never look that good.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Lovely job there in an interesting colour, inside and out. 

Really good write up as well.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome work, looks fantastic now!

17 hours? im impressed you managed all that in such a short time.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work great work to


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a fab car and write up - really enjoyable to read through. Excellent finish and transformation. :thumb:


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

*stunning work m8. Excellent finish and transformation. *


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Glyn:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Many thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

Superb transformation, great attention to detail.:thumb:

I bet the owner was thrilled with it.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

superb detail, the 50/50s were awesome.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Turnaround - Quite like that colour


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice job Glyn! I like the colour too!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

great work mate. just think, the other day we were talking about your camera skill getting better and then the first few pics look like you busted out the camera phone again lol.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tremendous stuff:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice work Glyn


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

Night and day..great work the end results are stunning


----------



## manu350 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice work

amazing color


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely write up and excellent results

Interesting colour although not sure about the matching interior though


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, fantastic colour too


----------

